# Cross handed, should I change?



## Dougall360 (Jun 12, 2020)

Hi there 

I love the game of golf and used to play about twice a year. Within the past year though I've been playing every week and I'm loving it. I want to take my game to the next level. 
I don't know why but when I stated playing, I gripped the club cross handed (cack handed). This now feels comfortable to me as it's something I'm used to. 
Do you think I should change the way I grip the club in order to help my game? I hit the ball as well as the people that I play with but it's not consistent. I struggle to drive the ball well also but I feel this is down to my technique rather than my grip. 
Any advice would be welcome


----------



## Dougall360 (Jun 12, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Your technique and grip are completely intertwined.

It's your hobby, your golf, completely up to you what you want to do.
		
Click to expand...

I want to get better though. Do you think my grip could halt my progress if I were to get lessons?


----------



## bobmac (Jun 13, 2020)

I don't know what your h/cap is but I know a guy off 5 who grips it like you so its possible to get pretty good.
What problems are you having with your driving, contact or direction ?


----------



## Doh (Jun 13, 2020)

I’ve told people this before so apologies if you have heard this, I have a mate who played cross handed who played like that for years he got down to 6 so pretty good. Then he accidentally  broke one of his thumbs and was laid up for six weeks, so he took the opportunity to change to a more conventional grip. Last I heard he was back down to 6 and has not look back.
So you can get good either way depending on your ability you have to make the choice, have you tried to play with a conventional grip? If bobmac gives you advice listen.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 13, 2020)

My first game at my current club was with a bloke who played cross handed. It took me about 4 holes to work out what looked odd. Anyway, this bloke was off 2, drove it miles. Saying that, he was mid 20's, powerful forearms and bullied the ball down the fairway. His swing was restricted but his strength won over. The other noticeable downside was that he struggled to get much loft as his swing angle was restricted but clearly he was good enough to overcome this.

In essence, crack on. There may be some difficulties playing this way but golf is hard anyway so holding the club normally may have as many issues for you. If it works for you, keep going, if you are having problems then try the alternative.


----------



## Dougall360 (Jun 13, 2020)

bobmac said:



			I don't know what your h/cap is but I know a guy off 5 who grips it like you so its possible to get pretty good.
What problems are you having with your driving, contact or direction ?
		
Click to expand...

I don't have a handicap as of yet. I play with a guy who is off 13 and my dad plays of 11. I know it's nothing special but I am never to far behind either of them. 
The problem I have with driving is I struggle to get the loft on it. I always seem to hit down on the ball rather than hitting the up swing. 

Thank you so much for the advice. I'm not professional but love the game and really want to take it to the next level


----------



## Dougall360 (Jun 13, 2020)

Doh said:



			I’ve told people this before so apologies if you have heard this, I have a mate who played cross handed who played like that for years he got down to 6 so pretty good. Then he accidentally  broke one of his thumbs and was laid up for six weeks, so he took the opportunity to change to a more conventional grip. Last I heard he was back down to 6 and has not look back.
So you can get good either way depending on your ability you have to make the choice, have you tried to play with a conventional grip? If bobmac gives you advice listen.
		
Click to expand...

Not at all thank you so much for the advice. 
I am going to the driving range today to work on my swing but I'm worried if I change to conventional it will know everything off and I will be starting all over again


----------



## Dougall360 (Jun 13, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My first game at my current club was with a bloke who played cross handed. It took me about 4 holes to work out what looked odd. Anyway, this bloke was off 2, drove it miles. Saying that, he was mid 20's, powerful forearms and bullied the ball down the fairway. His swing was restricted but his strength won over. The other noticeable downside was that he struggled to get much loft as his swing angle was restricted but clearly he was good enough to overcome this.

In essence, crack on. There may be some difficulties playing this way but golf is hard anyway so holding the club normally may have as many issues for you. If it works for you, keep going, if you are having problems then try the alternative.
		
Click to expand...

I to struggle to get loft but I usually put this down to my technique rather than my grip. Sometimes I get fantastic loft but I find I'm topping the ball a lot which I'm trying to fix.


----------



## ger147 (Jun 15, 2020)

I was in your shoes a very long time ago. I changed to convential and am glad I did. Didn't take that long to get comfortable, probably several weeks but I was on my summer holidays at the time and was able to hit balls, play etc. most days.


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 15, 2020)

I'd certainly advise it - for 2 reasons.
1. Driving can be tricky 'cack-handed'. As others have posted getting loft appears to be the difficulty.
2. If you want lessons, many teachers won't know how to handle you! Most have images of 'correct' positions at various points in the swing and yours are likely to throw many of them.

That said, I seem to remember a 'cack-handed' player was right up there as a top amateur when I worked up there 20 years ago. Apparently refused to change (having tried) and Scotland Team coaches 'didn't want to know him'!

So if 'normal' doesn't feel normal after a reasonable amount of practice, I'd say go back to cack-handed - and ignore negative criticism. It's only a game after all.


----------



## Crow (Jun 15, 2020)

Your survey is 100% for change so under forum rules you're now obliged to change.


----------



## Dougall360 (Jun 16, 2020)

Crow said:



			Your survey is 100% for change so under forum rules you're now obliged to change.
		
Click to expand...

If that's the rules then it would be rude to go against them.


----------



## Dougall360 (Jun 16, 2020)

Traminator said:



			If you'd been playing another, probably Irish, sport cack handed and/or had been playing golf for a while to any decent level the same way, I'd say don't bother changing.

But you're just starting out, you don't have anything to give up by changing, so just get some lessons and start gripping it properly now would be my advice.
		
Click to expand...

Great advice. I'll try and get lessons somewhere and see how I get on with the conventional way


----------



## jmcp (Jun 16, 2020)

Hi,

I played cack handed for many years, kept getting down to 9.6 but couldn’t quite break into the single figures and like yourself, my ball flight was very low and hard to stop when conditions are dry so, in an effort to break into single figures, I spent a full 2 weeks in our practice area changing, felt comfortable in no time at all but, my ball flight became very high and weak ( lost a lot of distance) and my handicap drifted up a couple of shots Over the next 2 seasons.

if going for lessons, you really need a coach that is bought into improving your crack handed swing, I went for one with our club pro at the time and it was a waste of time, told me I hit the ball great and don’t change anything which was  far from true lol

cheers, John


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 16, 2020)

I hit down on my driver and it does become a problem if your timing is off.
It delofts the club face and results in a very low flight.
Convention is you should change as nearly all books , YouTube etc would be for a conventional grip.
So any advice would be with this grip.

If you are going to you need to do it now .
Good pro would be my advice ,he will check your grip and make sure you are on the right path.
I use a Skilz grip trainer. .it fits on your club and is a brilliant trainer..

It’s difficult to change something like this and takes time.
Good luck.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 16, 2020)

I believe a guy won the Scottish Amateur and was runner up in the Amateur Championship a few years back playing cack handed.

Just another unorthodox way to grip the club, up to the OP to decide where to progress from here but it would be interesting to see what some teaching pro's take on it is.


----------



## Dougall360 (Jun 16, 2020)

Really appreciate all the feedback and comments. 
I think I could continue playing the way I'm playing and not changing anything however I would need to get really good myself. 
I think by taking a few weeks to get used to the conventional grip, I will find it easier to take action on advice that I get from my swing etc. 

Although there are people who play cack handed, I don't think there are enough that convince me its okay to not change anything. 

A tricky one but I guess all golfers need to make adjustments in their game at some point if they want to improve.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 16, 2020)

Have you ever tried playing left-handed?


----------



## Wellens89 (Apr 11, 2021)

I play cross handed myself as a regular grip just feels too unnatural. Problems regarding loft will go with practice as I had the same issue but now hit a straight 290+yd drive. I find that standing behind the ball, then walking into the shot to set up and taking 10% out of swing speed has worked wonders. If you have only played twice in a year before now then you are still at the beginning and you should keep practicing. It'll come. Don't switch.


----------



## AliMc (Apr 12, 2021)

One of our Assistant Pro's at Dunbar (fully pga qualified) plays cack handed, played off +4 as an amateur, his father was also a Pro and told him just to stick with it if that was what he was comfortable with


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 13, 2021)

I hope Dougall has made a decision by now.


----------



## wooly654 (Dec 29, 2021)

I have always played cack handed but one thing I cannot do is use a driver. The slice is just unplayable. I have tried the normal grip but I cannot get the same distance
Any cack handed players got any advise to try and correct the slice or should I swap the grip and try and get better with that.
I have no issues playing with irons cack handed.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 29, 2021)

Dougall360 said:



			Hi there

I love the game of golf and used to play about twice a year. Within the past year though I've been playing every week and I'm loving it. I want to take my game to the next level.
I don't know why but when I stated playing, I gripped the club cross handed (cack handed). This now feels comfortable to me as it's something I'm used to.
Do you think I should change the way I grip the club in order to help my game? I hit the ball as well as the people that I play with but it's not consistent. I struggle to drive the ball well also but I feel this is down to my technique rather than my grip.
Any advice would be welcome
		
Click to expand...

Have you considered keeping your hands where they are but changing the direction the club face points?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 29, 2021)

wooly654 said:



			I have always played cack handed but one thing I cannot do is use a driver. The slice is just unplayable. I have tried the normal grip but I cannot get the same distance
Any cack handed players got any advise to try and correct the slice or should I swap the grip and try and get better with that.
I have no issues playing with irons cack handed.
		
Click to expand...

Simple if somewhat boring answer is talk to a PGA pro. They should be able to correct the grip to something more conventional and definitely fix the face to path relationship with your driver to sort the slice out.


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 29, 2021)

Ethan said:



			Have you considered keeping your hands where they are but changing the direction the club face points?
		
Click to expand...

 See date of thread and the OP has only posted 8 times since joining.


----------

